# UTI's common in very early pregnancies?



## FertilMertile

I'm asking cuz I've gotten a burning feeling down there. Not as I'm urinating but after when I wipe. It burns a lot. I have some CM too but I've been having that since 2dpo. All I know is I don't have the urge to have to urinate, it just burns as I'm sitting here and when I wipe it burns. I had this 2 days ago and then it left. I should get cranberry juice.........

I know UTI's are common during pregnancy but I don't know. I don't wanna put it in my head.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

YES YES AND YES ITS A SIGN... OMG... woohooo... Get some cranberry juice or cranapple anything with cranberry will help... 

This is what I found... Congrats lil momma. ;)

UTI's are more common during pregnancy because of changes in the urinary tract. The uterus sits directly on top of the bladder. As the uterus grows, its increased weight can block the drainage of urine from the bladder, causing an infection.

What are the signs and symptoms of UTI's?
If you have a urinary tract infection, you may experience one or more of the following symptoms:

Pain or burning (discomfort) when urinating 
The need to urinate more often than usual
A feeling of urgency when you urinate
Blood or mucus in the urine
Cramps or pain in the lower abdomen
Pain during sexual intercourse
Chills, fever, sweats, leaking of urine (incontinence)
Waking up from sleep to urinate
Change in amount of urine, either more or less
Urine that looks cloudy, smells foul or unusually strong
Pain, pressure, or tenderness in the area of the bladder
When bacteria spreads to the kidneys you may experience: back pain, chills, fever, nausea, and vomiting.


----------



## FertilMertile

Hopin&Prayin said:


> YES YES AND YES ITS A SIGN... OMG... woohooo... Get some cranberry juice or cranapple anything with cranberry will help...
> 
> This is what I found... Congrats lil momma. ;)
> 
> UTI's are more common during pregnancy because of changes in the urinary tract. The uterus sits directly on top of the bladder. As the uterus grows, its increased weight can block the drainage of urine from the bladder, causing an infection.
> 
> What are the signs and symptoms of UTI's?
> If you have a urinary tract infection, you may experience one or more of the following symptoms:
> 
> Pain or burning (discomfort) when urinating
> The need to urinate more often than usual
> A feeling of urgency when you urinate
> Blood or mucus in the urine
> Cramps or pain in the lower abdomen
> Pain during sexual intercourse
> Chills, fever, sweats, leaking of urine (incontinence)
> Waking up from sleep to urinate
> Change in amount of urine, either more or less
> Urine that looks cloudy, smells foul or unusually strong
> Pain, pressure, or tenderness in the area of the bladder
> When bacteria spreads to the kidneys you may experience: back pain, chills, fever, nausea, and vomiting.


Wow, thank you hun!! Yes, I have most of those symptoms right now. I'm just sitting here and it's burning :( DH just got in and I told him "whenever you're able to, please go get me cranberry juice!" It's hurting so much!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yeah it hurts trust me. Should I say congrats early ;) :haha:


----------



## FertilMertile

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Yeah it hurts trust me. Should I say congrats early ;) :haha:

LOL, I wish you could hun!! I wish I could test already :( 

My bb's are hurting more and more each day and the right one is still burning. My Gosh, everything on my body is burning lately lmao. I'm a hot mess I swear *smh*

Ughhh, I wanna test but it won't show anything! and I don't have any more HPTs. Just one more ovulation test. lol.....don't tempt me!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MEEEEEEEE NEVER... I would'nt tempt you... TRY to hold off a few days :lol: Its early still but you do have some amazing early symptoms... Everything is crossed for you I can cross hun... I'm off to beddy by... Talk tomorrow ;)

:dust :dust: :dust: :dust: and more :dust::dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Hels_Bells

haha it's so funny that we are wishing you congrats to a UTI!


----------



## FertilMertile

Hopin&Prayin said:


> MEEEEEEEE NEVER... I would'nt tempt you... TRY to hold off a few days :lol: Its early still but you do have some amazing early symptoms... Everything is crossed for you I can cross hun... I'm off to beddy by... Talk tomorrow ;)
> 
> :dust :dust: :dust: :dust: and more :dust::dust: :dust: :dust:

LMFAO, you'd be the first throwing a pregnancy test at me like "GO AND FRIGGIN TEST ALREADY!!" lmaooo...have a gn sweetie :)


----------



## ARRIELLE

Well if you are pregnant please get to the dr asap because a uti can cause m/c


----------



## FertilMertile

Hels_Bells said:


> haha it's so funny that we are wishing you congrats to a UTI!

:haha:I know! I'm like hey!! wait a minute lmaoooo..that's too funny...omgosh..it's killing me. I can't wait for my cranberry juice. I'm downing that shit like it's vodka! lmao


----------



## MoBaby

I had a UTI last month! OMG did it hurt! I think it was from all the increased BDing since we went from a little to a lot! Drink plenty of fluids and try to flush it out :) If symptoms worsen go see your dr for an antibiotic.


----------



## FertilMertile

ARRIELLE said:


> Well if you are pregnant please get to the dr asap because a uti can cause m/c

I know. I'm gonna drink a lot of cranberry juice and water and see if I can see my primary care physician this week. She can give me something that will get rid of it so it doesn't just lie dormant.


----------



## FertilMertile

MoBaby said:


> I had a UTI last month! OMG did it hurt! I think it was from all the increased BDing since we went from a little to a lot! Drink plenty of fluids and try to flush it out :) If symptoms worsen go see your dr for an antibiotic.

I thought it was from a lot of BDing too. That's definitely possible. I haven't had a UTI in SOOO long. Grrr..lol


----------



## sarina53172

Omg you get symptoms early lol..i know ur pregnant...sorry bout the possible uti tho thats y your so moody uti make you cranky i know that for a fact...

I work with old people and when they get utis all hell breaks loose they are the most difficult to deal with...and when my sis gets them she is cranky too


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

FertilMertile said:


> Hels_Bells said:
> 
> 
> haha it's so funny that we are wishing you congrats to a UTI!
> 
> :haha:I know! I'm like hey!! wait a minute lmaoooo..that's too funny...omgosh..it's killing me. I can't wait for my cranberry juice. I'm downing that shit like it's vodka! lmaoClick to expand...

:lol: I'm a vodka girl too, down it and if it does'nt calm down then I would suggest to go to the doctors so he can put you on a antibiotic ;)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

sarina53172 said:


> Omg you get symptoms early lol..i know ur pregnant...sorry bout the possible uti tho thats y your so moody uti make you cranky i know that for a fact...
> 
> I work with old people and when they get utis all hell breaks loose they are the most difficult to deal with...and when my sis gets them she is cranky too

Hell I'd be cranky too that shit hurts :lol:


----------



## FertilMertile

sarina53172 said:


> Omg you get symptoms early lol..i know ur pregnant...sorry bout the possible uti tho thats y your so moody uti make you cranky i know that for a fact...
> 
> I work with old people and when they get utis all hell breaks loose they are the most difficult to deal with...and when my sis gets them she is cranky too

:haha: I'm a bitch cuz my vagina burns lmao. I'm feeling better this morning though. I drank a lot of cranberry juice last night but I'm still gonna try and see my regular doc soon so it's definitely gone and not lying dormant in my body.

Yea, I always get symptoms early.:shrug:


----------



## FertilMertile

Hopin&Prayin said:


> FertilMertile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hels_Bells said:
> 
> 
> haha it's so funny that we are wishing you congrats to a UTI!
> 
> :haha:I know! I'm like hey!! wait a minute lmaoooo..that's too funny...omgosh..it's killing me. I can't wait for my cranberry juice. I'm downing that shit like it's vodka! lmaoClick to expand...
> 
> :lol: I'm a vodka girl too, down it and if it does'nt calm down then I would suggest to go to the doctors so he can put you on a antibiotic ;)Click to expand...

LOL, yea that's exactly what I'm gonna do :)


----------



## mamicoch

I had a nasty UTI when I was pregnant with my daughter, really early on.

Good luck, when do you test?


----------



## FertilMertile

mamicoch said:


> I had a nasty UTI when I was pregnant with my daughter, really early on.
> 
> Good luck, when do you test?

Thanks :) 

In 8 more days :)

Yea, I get them a lot whenever I'm pregnant. I haven't had one since I was pregnant with my son.


----------



## nickyXjayno

I was convinced I had a uti a few weeks back but turned out i was just pregnant lol.


----------



## FertilMertile

nickyXjayno said:


> I was convinced I had a uti a few weeks back but turned out i was just pregnant lol.

Lol, really?? -- It must be the change in hormones down there!


----------



## nickyXjayno

I had a crampy burny feeling tummy and needed to wee a lot, and felt like there was a pressure down there and it was swollen down there too for a few days.

Checked my pee and it wasn't cloudy and it didn't hurt when I peed so didn't think much of it till my normal pre-menstrual chocolate cravings didn't appear.

Ding dong lol and I thought hmmmmm..


----------



## FertilMertile

nickyXjayno said:


> I had a crampy burny feeling tummy and needed to wee a lot, and felt like there was a pressure down there and it was swollen down there too for a few days.
> 
> Checked my pee and it wasn't cloudy and it didn't hurt when I peed so didn't think much of it till my normal pre-menstrual chocolate cravings didn't appear.
> 
> Ding dong lol and I thought hmmmmm..

That's how mine is! I don't have any pain when I'm peeing, no burning or anything. It just feels weird and different down there. When I wipe, it burns. When I sit here doing nothing, I feel it hurt. I don't have an urgency to pee though. Just, I do pee frequently but a lot comes out at one time, not like tiny drops or anything like a UTI would cause.


----------



## ange30

learn something new every day lol , diddnt think this was a sign , good luck for when you test x


----------



## FertilMertile

ange30 said:


> learn something new every day lol , diddnt think this was a sign , good luck for when you test x

Thanks hun :)


----------



## nickyXjayno

lol dunno if it's a sign but I wasn't even trying for a baby nor even thinking about babies and that crampy uncomfortable feeling is the only thing that got me started on the I might be pregnant thing.

Don't remember it burning after wiping but remember if I poked around there or he did it was really sore afterwards and sensitive.

I half thought I had an infection down there and was plotting on ways to cut off my oh's penis! lmao.


----------



## FertilMertile

nickyXjayno said:


> lol dunno if it's a sign but I wasn't even trying for a baby nor even thinking about babies and that crampy uncomfortable feeling is the only thing that got me started on the I might be pregnant thing.
> 
> Don't remember it burning after wiping but remember if I poked around there or he did it was really sore afterwards and sensitive.
> 
> I half thought I had an infection down there and was plotting on ways to cut off my oh's penis! lmao.

LMAO that's so funny, you thought it was cuz of your DH!!

Yea, it feels sore in there :(


----------



## ILoveMySeabee

Make sure its 100% juice though and pee as much as you can


----------



## katertots

I have the same thing. I have had a UTI for 2 weeks. It does not burn but it feels heavy and when I pee I feel like I have to keep peeing. So I called the Dr and she called in Bactrim, didnt work I still had that feeling then I called back and she gave me Macrobid and it feels better but still kinda feels heavy down there. 4 days left until AF so we will see. Glad to see im not the only one :)


----------



## FertilMertile

ILoveMySeabee said:


> Make sure its 100% juice though and pee as much as you can

I'll see if I can pick it up. Thanks hun :)


----------



## FertilMertile

katertots said:


> I have the same thing. I have had a UTI for 2 weeks. It does not burn but it feels heavy and when I pee I feel like I have to keep peeing. So I called the Dr and she called in Bactrim, didnt work I still had that feeling then I called back and she gave me Macrobid and it feels better but still kinda feels heavy down there. 4 days left until AF so we will see. Glad to see im not the only one :)

Yep, Macrobid definitely gets rid of it too. I feel better today. It keeps coming and going in the last 3 days. It's really weird.


----------



## katertots

Its like a light sting, very strange


----------



## FertilMertile

Yes, and sore. And it comes and goes. It isn't always present which makes me believe it isn't a UTI.


----------



## katertots

Exactly..... Very strange.....


----------



## FertilMertile

It is. Today I hardly have it lol


----------



## katertots

Mine is gone for the most part, now Im just having alot of lower back pain which I never get. Eeek. R u having any other symptoms?


----------



## FertilMertile

Anything related to a UTI, no. But if it were to be related to pregnancy, yes. 

Sore bb's (started at 2dpo), increased CM (white, started 2dpo), frequent urination (started today), increased hunger (started yesterday), fatigue (started yesterday), high temps still, moodiness (started at 4dpo), heartburn (started yesterday), sinus headache (started yesterday) and of course the lower back pain, groin pain and ovarian tugging feeling...which has been going on since 3dpo. And I'm sure there's others. I have everything in the Two Week Wait, it's in my thread called "2ww Symptom Thread".


----------



## katertots

Aweee, well I hope it turns out to be your BFP :D


----------



## FertilMertile

Thanks, me too :)


----------



## AusGirl86

Hi ladies, just reading this thread and I am currently 12DPO and have a nasty UTI - how did it turn out for you FertilMertil, and everyone else experiencing this?


----------



## coralym30

i get them often enough so freaking annoying ! my dr told me pineapple juice is good to drink too !


----------



## tasha41

I had a full blown kidney infection within 3 weeks of conception, awful pain... hopefully it's a sign.. :dust:


----------



## PinkPeony

Hey Ausgirl - i get these a lot. Just wanted to say don't follow the advice at the start of this thread. Drinking cran juice when it's full blown won't do much. Get to a dr, they can give you antibiotics that are safe while TTC/preg. Be sure to mention that you're TTC. 
GL!! I know how unpleasant these are but hopefully it's a good sign for you!! :dust:


----------



## PinkPeony

Oh and the best thing to drink is plain water. Drink till your pee is clear!! Lol!


----------



## coralym30

i was watching the dr oz show lol he said when u have a uti to drink water with a lil baking soda added hmm nasty lol id rather just get antibiotics


----------



## AusGirl86

Thanks ladies. The doc gave me antiobiotics so that has helped a little bit... but still not a pleasant experience! 

It was so embarrasing though, he was this old old doc and we were talking about ttc etc.. so i said maybe this could be a good sign for pregnancy? He replied, nope more like too much sex. Try a different position, and I quote, "so his pee pee doesn't rub on your urethra" - hahaha shame!


----------



## PinkPeony

That's hilarious!!
Well I can share an embarassing UTI story... I was in Japan on holiday and I got the worst UTI. I don't speak any Japanese but went to the concierge at the hotel and asked if there was a dr close by. They were so sweet and insisted this girl from the staff take me to translate. So I had to tell her what the problem was and she translated for the dr. He goes to me "ahhhh.... Pain when piss?". I almost died.


----------



## AusGirl86

Hahahaha funny!! Doctors can say the strangest things sometimes :)


----------



## PinkPeony

Sometimes the skills it takes to get through med school don't always translate into the best bedside manner. :rofl:


----------



## coralym30

i seem to always get them with a yeast infection .. think i have a uti again so going to the dr.s tommorow


----------



## AusGirl86

PinkPeony said:


> Sometimes the skills it takes to get through med school don't always translate into the best bedside manner. :rofl:

agree!


----------



## tulip11

hiya
this time I am having cramps in uterus and lower abdomen,backache,feels nauseated,ear ache,pains in legs,headache,sore taste in mouth faster heart beat ..but I want to mention it here that my last period started on 23rd of april right n on 9th of may I went to emergency due to severe pain so they thought that it cud be pregnancy symptoms but when they did urine test so that was UTI they prescribed me antibiotics and the pregnancy test came out to be negative but that time pregnancy test was too early today I am on cd27 and I am having still all that symptoms n these symptoms bcm severe specially at night time...but I dont have any burning sensation during urination nor there is a blood nothing ...I dont know what is it really?


----------



## rustyswife828

Doctor tested me yesterday and I have a uti... I was hurting so bad that had to get checked out.. I have about 3 more days until my period is due.. 2 weeks ago I had brown spotting (discharge) for 7 days.. Weird! Hopefully it's my :bfp: coming!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Just wanted to say that I had a UTI during the TWW with my first two pregnancies. So it's definitely a symptom for me! :flower:


----------

